
Show HN: How early can you retire if you move to another place? - pieterhg
http://nomadlist.com/fire?
======
godot
Does the "Use cost of living for a family" checkbox include kids? If so, how
many?

------
keiferski
Nice idea but the data is extremely inaccurate. It costs vastly more than $775
per month to live in Albuquerque, for example. Maybe if that only included the
cost of a studio apartment in the suburbs.

~~~
herbst
I used nomadlist a lot but the used data sources and actual presented cost
data is sometimes very questionable.

I have a rather simple livestyle and had double or half of the nomadlist costs
before.

In general comparing gives a good idea tho.

------
udfalkso
Neat idea.

Issue: After I submit the form I see all my selected options in the url, but
the form is reset to initial conditions and the results below do not reflect
my adjustments.

